# 2011 D/FW Winter - Spring Meet



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

There has been a few people asking about having a meet and greet in the D/FW area I would like to have one as well, so lets do it. I would be more than happy to host it at the shop were I work part time and helps me out with my installs. The owner is very happy to have us there; and he is willing to have a RTA, and SPL meter available along with an installer which is a certified USACi SQ judge. The shop is Audio Depot located at 4312 Matlock Rd. Arlington 76018 (this is at I-20 and Matlock in south Arlington). Date can be flexible but I was thinking Sunday February 27th from 12:00 - 5:00 if this sounds good let me know.


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

The date isn't any good for me. I'll be racing that weekend.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Throw some other dates around if we want to use the shop it needs to be on a Sunday - I just want to get together and show off my new install.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Subscribed, Im good for any sunday I think


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

I dont have a supreme set up but ill be there.

you really need to set a date and stick to it even if some people cant make it, it sucks but other wise you will have to reschedule 45 times


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

OK guys lets do it Sun. the 27th. Helo me keep it bumped up, if there is only three we will have some fun.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm tentative for the 27th...subscribing.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I havent gotten my work schedule yet but I would be down for a meet...subscribed as well


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

My car is in pieces at the moment but I would like to come out anyways.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

OK guys it does not matter if your finished, I will never be finished. See you on the 27th.


----------



## EddyFierce (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi guys


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

in like flynn


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

If it was next weekend id be in also but I work sunday nights. driving from dallas to oklahoma and going straight to work is no fun.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

dh8009 said:


> If it was next weekend id be in also but I work sunday nights. driving from dallas to oklahoma and going straight to work is no fun.


Sorry need to keep it on the 27th try to come by for just a few minutes if you can.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

lancewhitefield said:


> Sorry need to keep it on the 27th try to come by for just a few minutes if you can.


I've been through a couple times. I have the white 2009 Ford F-150 with the Dyns that chats with yall about Arc amps


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm in! Oh, by the way, I have a DEX/DEQ Combo for sale if anyone is interested. I'll bring it with me. I have it posted on here.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive got a dayton ho 12(flawless condition) with a box tuned to 30hz built for the dayton, and a pair of seas l18rnxp's that I might sell.

Everybody should post stuff they might sell or trade, then theres no shipping


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Bahhhh, really the 27th? Can we make it the next weekend? I'm in Las Vegas for a conference that whole weekend and i REALLY want to make this meet. 

Plus, I made the switch from the 4x6.5" Tang Bands to some ED 8's and the truck is sounding stellar.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

ItalynStylion said:


> Bahhhh, really the 27th? Can we make it the next weekend? I'm in Las Vegas for a conference that whole weekend and i REALLY want to make this meet.
> 
> Plus, I made the switch from the 4x6.5" Tang Bands to some ED 8's and the truck is sounding stellar.


I'd love to hear your setup while I'm in town next weekend


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'll be around next weekend. Saturday I'll be doing a 4 hour endurance race so Sunday might be best. Now that I think about it, there will be a car audio event at Hooters Lewisville tx [I-35 @ Corporate dr] Sunday February 20th from 12pm to 5pm. Maybe we can meet up there?


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

ItalynStylion said:


> I'll be around next weekend. Saturday I'll be doing a 4 hour endurance race so Sunday might be best. Now that I think about it, there will be a car audio event at Hooters Lewisville tx [I-35 @ Corporate dr] Sunday February 20th from 12pm to 5pm. Maybe we can meet up there?


This event at Hooters is fine. Now that I know about it i'll probably stop by anyway.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

The hooters events are held by a guy named Curtis he is a good guy and puts on some nice shows - if you can stop by the Lewisville show and support it I am sure he would apperciate it. I will still be hosting the event on the 27th in Arlington.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

lancewhitefield said:


> The hooters events are held by a guy named Curtis he is a good guy and puts on some nice shows - if you can stop by the Lewisville show and support it I am sure he would apperciate it. I will still be hosting the event on the 27th in Arlington.


One of your guys Kemen (not sure on the spelling) always comes to Curtis's shows with us. Good guy with an equally good set of ears. He's heard my truck more than a few times.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Is the Hooters event an SQ event or SPL event?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

dh8009 said:


> Is the Hooters event an SQ event or SPL event?


Both. Mostly SPL but a few SQ guys come out. Y'all should get out there so I don't run away with a first place trophy without earning it!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

lancewhitefield said:


> I will still be hosting the event on the 27th in Arlington.


Thought we were somewhat flexible with the date? :blush:


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> Both. Mostly SPL but a few SQ guys come out. Y'all should get out there so I don't run away with a first place trophy without earning it!


I didnt know any sq people went out to those and I went to the finals in december! 

So who is all going to the one on the 20th? Back to back meets would be awesome, I think I could bring an rta setup too, if it ever gets here I guess.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

December was a rough month for me with travel so I missed out on the championship. I'd been to most of the meets up until that point. I'd also got Curtis to do the show at the RPM event that we held at Dallas Market Hall. He usually has a good SPL turnout but all the SQ guys like to stay at home and pout most of the time!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> December was a rough month for me with travel so I missed out on the championship. I'd been to most of the meets up until that point. I'd also got Curtis to do the show at the RPM event that we held at Dallas Market Hall. He usually has a good SPL turnout but all the SQ guys like to stay at home and pout most of the time!


cool, Ill be going to the one on the 20th then. I entered into the december one for spl and got 2nd place in my class


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

ItalynStylion said:


> Y'all should get out there so I don't run away with a first place trophy without earning it!


Well if i entered youd definitely take first place, lol. Think one sub is blown, sub amp seems to go off sometimes, and amp on passive crossover is not big enough. Still trying to decide on which route to go on amps and thinking about changing sub setup also.



sqoverspl said:


> So who is all going to the one on the 20th?


I'll definitely show up because the two shows ive been to here in oklahoma city have been SPL only. Driving to MECA events were kinda out of the question as its about two hours away and I work nights.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> December was a rough month for me with travel so I missed out on the championship. I'd been to most of the meets up until that point. I'd also got Curtis to do the show at the RPM event that we held at Dallas Market Hall. He usually has a good SPL turnout but all the SQ guys like to stay at home and pout most of the time!


How do they judge sq cars at Curtis' comps?


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I can make the 27th but not the 20th; I have in-laws coming in from out of state on the weekend of the 20th = suckage.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> One of your guys Kemen (not sure on the spelling) always comes to Curtis's shows with us. Good guy with an equally good set of ears. He's heard my truck more than a few times.


Kimon is OK is can he has been around for a day or two. No but really Kimon is one of the most knoweldgable installers I have ever meet.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Bump just to keep this on evey ones mind


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the following stuffs for sale that I can bring to the meet on the 27th. If there is interest in any of these items, please PM me.

(1) JBL PX600.2
(2) Alpine type-R 12" 4ohm DVC (accordian surround)
(2) Old school Atomic Thunder "Shocker" 15's
(1) Old school Denon DCT-950R CD deck. 2 buttons on the faceplate need replacement but otherwise fine. Have remote.
(2) Old school Pioneer 10" "Freeair" subs
(2) Old school Kicker F8c midbass/subs
(1) JBL BP1200.1 class D amp

"Old school" means early-mid 1990's.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

I finally got my little rta setup in. If anyone wants to use it at the meet on the 20th Ill bring it with me. Its the dayton emm-6 mic, very cool to play with if youve never used an rta.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Heck yeah. I'd like to see how the truck measures if possible.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> Heck yeah. I'd like to see how the truck measures if possible.


Sure Ill bring it then, it starts at 12 but what time does everybody show up for the sq part?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

sqoverspl said:


> Sure Ill bring it then, it starts at 12 but what time does everybody show up for the sq part?


Whenever really. I'll be there at 12.


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

Next Sunday, correct?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

SNEAKY said:


> Next Sunday, correct?


Theres one this sunday in lewisville and the real one is next sunday in arlington


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

sqoverspl said:


> Theres one this sunday in lewisville and the real one is next sunday in arlington


I live in Denton and would not mind running to hooters. But was planning on going riding this weekend


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yes, and if you're interested there will be another meet THIS Sunday at Hooters in Lewisville courtesy of Texas Bass Wars aka Curtis.


----------



## pandaboy50 (Sep 11, 2010)

I should be able to make it on Sunday. Just to check it out and talk to you wonderful people.


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

ItalynStylion said:


> Yes, and if you're interested there will be another meet THIS Sunday at Hooters in Lewisville courtesy of Texas Bass Wars aka Curtis.


If you see a red supercrew f150 with a yellow quad in the bed pull up at hooters,come say hi.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I meet Tanner out there but didn't see anyone else from the forum. Walked away with 1st in SQ and also best in show. 

You guys make it way too easy for me to leave with trophies. Y'all suck, we need more DFW SQ representation.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I wasnt going to compete but didnt get to make it down this past weekend. My aunt from Dallas came up here to Oklahoma instead. We'll either be down this weekend or next. Hope to meet and see some clean installs when I do make it to town hopefully.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> I meet Tanner out there but didn't see anyone else from the forum. Walked away with 1st in SQ and also best in show.
> 
> You guys make it way too easy for me to leave with trophies. Y'all suck, we need more DFW SQ representation.


Im definitely competing at the next one, Ill be in the beginner/single mod class for sure


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Sweet action.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Is this some kind of sanctioned event? Is there an entry fee? What are the classes, etc.?

My system is in a state of flux buy maybe just maybe I'll give ya a run fer yer money. 
I am planning to come for to receive and give some feedback above all else.
Looking forward to hearing your truck.




ItalynStylion said:


> I meet Tanner out there but didn't see anyone else from the forum. Walked away with 1st in SQ and also best in show.
> 
> You guys make it way too easy for me to leave with trophies. Y'all suck, we need more DFW SQ representation.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I wont be making it out to whatever meet this one is but we'll have to setup another one farther in advance so we can get the word out. I organized a very very large meet last year and it went quite well. I'm dying to hear some more cars. It was nice to hear Tanner's car and see what other guys are doing. His methods are a little unorthodox but he's an outside the box thinker and sharp as hell. His Mazda will rock out when he's done.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> I wont be making it out to whatever meet this one is but we'll have to setup another one farther in advance so we can get the word out. I organized a very very large meet last year and it went quite well. I'm dying to hear some more cars. It was nice to hear Tanner's car and see what other guys are doing. His methods are a little unorthodox but he's an outside the box thinker and sharp as hell. His Mazda will rock out when he's done.


Hey thanks, it was great to hear your car too and as you know Im in for a big meet


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I guess Tanner is the person I need to talk to Sunday. Maybe I can get some ideas from him that'll help me get my Tribute build "off the ground" and and going.;-)

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

Good to meet you guys. Gives me ideas on the direction of my setup


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

It was nice meeting up with you guys, I was hoping for a better turnout but some great discussion nonetheless!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

It was really nice to meet everybody but what happened to lance and the shop owner? kind of a big deal for them not to show up haha


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

It was great to be able to put faces to names that I've seen on the boards. Hopefully, the next one will have a better turn out. But the few of us that were able to come had fun.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

It was fun, sorry I had to leave early, the wife wasn't feeling well.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

el_bob-o said:


> It was fun, sorry I had to leave early, the wife wasn't feeling well.


Understood. No worries man. All in the name of fun.


Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

maybe you guys can make it to this meet:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]


----------

